# Flu + IVF sprays



## fifi31 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Just a quick question. I'm currently on nasal sprays for IVF and due to start injections on Thursday. However, woke up this morning with a sore throat; stuffy nose and runny nose. I'm afraid to take anything for it and also afraid it may interfere with me getting right amount of nasal spray. Any advice would be great??

Thanks

Fifi x


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Can't help with advise cause i'm the exact same, sore throat started yesterday, woke up with runny/stuffy nose!!!!! Co incidence starting stim same day too must be something in the air!

Missy xxx


----------



## fifi31 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey Missy,

What are the chances   Hopefully it is only a wee sniffle. But might ring to check if I'm allowed to take anything for it-prob not though sure will let you know. Hope you're well. By the way are you working at the mo or when do you plan to take off Missy?

Fifi x


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

hi girls, 

I was reading up on the net about the nasal spray - seemly the nasal spray works by goin tru the blood vessals in your nose and works even if you have a cold.  Last week i was suffering terrible with hayfever and i gave in and took clariton to stop my nose from running and to stop the sneezing. I found it ok - i am goin for egg collection tomorrow so i dont think it did me any harm.. 
even if you have a cold a doc told me to take clariton (antihistameens) to stop the blocked/runny nose..


xxxx Nicola xxxxxx


----------



## fifi31 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey NCKB,
Just rang the hosp there and they told me the exact same thing- you're a fountain of knowledge chick  . Anyway good luck tomorrow hope all goes well for you. Best of luck

Fifi x


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey there, 

I'm actually on injections for d/r not on nasal spray... Fifi i am on maternity leave until november so am off this treatment much more relaxing than last time at work.. I took of from e/c last time don't think i could have worked through it was quite sore...What are you taking off??

Hi Nicola hope your cold is better and good luck for e/c tomorrow??

Missy xx


----------



## fifi31 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey Missy,

Ah right I was on those before I started the nasal sprays as well. To be honest Missy I'll prob take the whole time off to see how I get on first time-I'm doing an online course from home so flat out with that in the meantime.
At least you have experience of using these injections on Thursday- new experience for me- so hope all goes well!
Fifi x


----------

